# عيش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب .. وسامح بقلب,



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2007)

عيش بقلــب ،،، وأبتســـم بقلـــب،،، وسامح بقلـــب 

حاول أن تعيش الحب بكل معانيه الدافئة

وبكل بحوره الواسعة 

ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغلق أبوابه 

ولا تستنكر أصحابه 

فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس 

وسما فيك الإحساس 

فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب 

ولكلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب 

وتستقر في قلب محب 

هي أفضل من كل هدايا العالم 

ولإنسان تشعر معه بالصدق 

وتطير معه في رحاب المودة 

لهو أفضل من كل ملايين البشر 

وللحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير لكل من حولك 

لهي لحظة .... 

تشفيك من كل أمراض القلق والحسد والوحدة 

فالحياة أوسع .. 

من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع..


والقلوب أطهر.. 

من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة..


والحب أعظم .. 

من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن ..


الحب .. 

ليس بأن نعيش في أحلام الحالمين 

وآهات العاشقين 

فهذا ما عرف من الحب إلا قشوره 

ولم يتغلغل في بحوره أو يقرأ سطوره 

أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه 

وأن نكره الشر بكل ألاعيبه وأكاذيبه

أن تعيش طاهر القلب 

سليم الروح 

لا تكسر قلوب المحبين

ولا تغدر بالطيبين

ولا تتجاهل قلوب الأوفياء المقربين ..



عش ماتبقى لك من عمُر..... ببسمه من القلب وسماح من القلب ​


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب .. وسامح بقلب,*

موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يشارك​


----------



## lousa188114 (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب .. وسامح بقلب,*

فانتازيا بس موضوع جميل باردوا


----------



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب .. وسامح بقلب,*

ميرسى ليكى يا lousa188114​


----------



## gift (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*عيش بقلب محب    ابتسم بقلب محب سامح بقلب محب*

«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»

عيش بقلب محب ..:wub:

وابتسم بقلب محب ..:smil12:

وسامح بقلب محب ..:t32:

حاول أن تعيش الحـب ..

بكل معانيه الدافئة ..

وبكل بحوره الواسعة .. 

ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغـلق أبوابه ..

ولا تستنكر أصحابه ..

فـدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبكـ 


على كل الناس ..

وسما فيك الاحساس ..

فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب .. 

ولكلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب ..

وتستقر في قلب محب ..

لهي أفضل من كل هدايا العالم .. 

ولانسان تشعر معه بالصدق .. 

وتطير معه في رحاب المودة .. 

لهو أفضل من كل ملايين البشر .. 

وللحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير 

لهي لحظة .... 

تشفيك من كل أمراض 

وتبعد عنك الوحدة 

وتزرع لك امل جديد 

فالحياة أوسع .. 

من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع .. 

والقلوب أطهر 

من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة .. 

الحــب أعظم .. :Love_Mailbox:

من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن .. 

الحــب 

ليس بأن نعيش في أحلام الحالمين ..

وآهات العاشقين 

فهذا ما عرف من الحب إلا قشوره ..

ولم يتغلغل في بحوره أو يقرأ سطوره .. 

الحــب 

أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه .. 

الحــب 

أن تعيش طاهر القلب ..

سليم الروح .. 

لا تجرح قلوب المحبين ..

ولا تتجاهل قلوب الأوفياء المقربين 
«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»:wub:​


----------



## gift (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب محب    ابتسم بقلب محب سامح بقلب محب*

يا رب تعجبكم 
مستنية ردودكم​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب محب    ابتسم بقلب محب سامح بقلب محب*

*بتجيبى الكلام الحلو ده منين 
كلمات بسيطة رقيقة معبرة يا ريت الناس تعيشها
اكيد هنعيش كلنا فى سلام وهدوء و طمائنينة

ربنا يباركك ويعوض محبتك بالسعادة والخير​*

:36_3_11:​


----------



## Ramzi (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب محب    ابتسم بقلب محب سامح بقلب محب*

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

موضوعك كله حب في حب

تسلم يا gift​


----------



## sandra2000 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب محب    ابتسم بقلب محب سامح بقلب محب*

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييل اوىىىىىىىى


----------



## gift (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب محب    ابتسم بقلب محب سامح بقلب محب*

ميرسي اوي على ردودكم الجميلة


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب محب    ابتسم بقلب محب سامح بقلب محب*

متشكرين يا روميو قصدى يا جفت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لابجد موضوع حب فى حب تسلم يا محبوب


----------



## gift (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب محب    ابتسم بقلب محب سامح بقلب محب*

ميرسي يا  سيزار :dntknw:


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*


عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,, 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


عيش بقلب محب , 

وابتسم بقلب محب , 

وسامح بقلب محب , 


حاول أن تعيش الحب بكل معانيه الدافئة,, 

وبكل بحوره الواسعة ..

ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغلق أبوابه , 

ولا تستنكر أصحابه , 

فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس ,

وسما فيك الاحساس ..

فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب ..

ولكلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب , 

وتستقر في قلب محب , 

لهي أفضل من كل هدايا العالم ..

ولانسان تشعر معه بالصدق ..

وتطير معه في رحاب المودة ..

لهو أفضل من كل ملايين البشر ..

وللحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير لكل من حولك ,,

لهي لحظة ....

تشفيك من كل أمراض القلق والحسد والوحدة ... 



فالحياة أوسع ..

من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع..

والقلوب أطهر 

من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة..

والحب أعظم ..

من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن ..

الحب ..


ليس بأن نعيش في أحلام الحالمين ,,

وآهات العاشقين 

فهذا ما عرف من الحب إلا قشوره ,,

ولم يتغلغل في بحوره أو يقرأ سطوره ..



الحب
أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه ,,


وأن نكره الشر بكل ألاعيبه وأكاذيبه..



الحب 


أن تعيش طاهر القلب ,

سليم الروح ,,

لا تكسر قلوب المحبين ,, 

ولا تغدر بالطيبين,,

ولا تتجاهل قلوب الأوفياء المقربين ..



وعش ماتبقى لك من عمُر......

طاهر القلب ,,

سليم الروح..​


----------



## fredyyy (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*

*ششششششششكراً ... كاندي 

كلمات حلوة تدخل القلب وتفرَّحة 

ربي أربط قلبي بقلبك ... فيُحب الآخرين بقوة حبك

وإملأ قلبي بسلامك .... فيفيض قلبي سلاماً في عالم فقد السلام

وإملأ قلبي بالغفران ... فيغفر للآخرين مثلما غفرت لهم أنت دون مقابل *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*

كلام جميل جدآ 

شكرآ يا كاندى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*



fredyyy قال:


> *ششششششششكراً ... كاندي
> 
> كلمات حلوة تدخل القلب وتفرَّحة
> 
> ...





شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كلام جميل جدآ
> 
> شكرآ يا كاندى حبيبتى
> 
> ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​





ميرسى يا قمر

على مشاركتك الغاليه​


----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*

*تسلم ايدك يا كاندي*
*موضوع رائع*
*احيكي عليه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*



mero_engel قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا كاندي*
> *موضوع رائع*
> *احيكي عليه*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى لزوقك

واشكرك على المشاركه الجميله​


----------



## سيزار (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*

رائى فيك مش هيتغير ابدا انسانه تبحث عن الكمال بكل معانيه ربنا يباركلنا فى ايديكى وعقلك بكل ما تحتويه البركه
تحيه وتقدير فعلا لاختيار مواضيعك مواضيعك كلها زى الفل  والذى لم يقرائها اكيد خسران

شكرا كتير الاخت العزيزه​


----------



## nery_ham (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*

فعلا مفيش اجمل من الحب ونعيشة فى حياتنا مع كل الناس


----------



## sunny man (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*

عيش بقلب محب , 

وابتسم بقلب محب , 

وسامح بقلب محب , 


كلمات بسيطة و لكنها تعنى الكثير


----------



## *malk (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*

حلو زى كل مواضيعك يا كاندى


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*



سيزار قال:


> رائى فيك مش هيتغير ابدا انسانه تبحث عن الكمال بكل معانيه ربنا يباركلنا فى ايديكى وعقلك بكل ما تحتويه البركه
> تحيه وتقدير فعلا لاختيار مواضيعك مواضيعك كلها زى الفل  والذى لم يقرائها اكيد خسران
> 
> شكرا كتير الاخت العزيزه​




بجد انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه على الكلام الجميل ده

ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ويارب افضل دايما عند حسن ظنكوا​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*



nery_ham قال:


> فعلا مفيش اجمل من الحب ونعيشة فى حياتنا مع كل الناس



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*



sunny man قال:


> عيش بقلب محب ,
> 
> وابتسم بقلب محب ,
> 
> ...




ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيش بقلب,,, وابتسم بقلب,,, وسامح بقلب,,,*



keky قال:


> حلو زى كل مواضيعك يا كاندى



ميرسى اوى يا حببتى​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*عيش بقلب،، وابتسم بقلب،، وسامح بقلب*

عـيـش بقلـب ،،، وإبتـسـم بقلـب ،،،وسـامح بقـلــب 

عيش بقلب محب , 








وابتسم بقلب محب , 

وسامح بقلب محب , 



حاول أن تعيش الحـب 
بكل معانيه الدافئة,, 

وبكل بحوره الواسعة ..

ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغلق أبوابه , 

ولا تستنكر أصحابه , 

فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس ,

وسما فيك الاحساس ..

فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب ..

ولكلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب , 

وتستقر في قلب محب , 

لهي أفضل من كل هدايا العالم ..

ولانسان تشعر معه بالصدق ..

وتطير معه في رحاب المودة ..

لهو أفضل من كل ملايين البشر ..

وللحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير لكل من حولك ,,

لهي لحظة ....

تشفيك من كل أمراض القلق والحسد والوحدة ... 



فالحياة أوسع ..

من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع..

والقلوب أطهر 

من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة..

الحــب أعظم ..

من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن ..

الحــب 


ليس بأن نعيش في أحلام الحالمين ,,

وآهات العاشقين 

فهذا ما عرف من الحب إلا قشوره ,,

ولم يتغلغل في بحوره أو يقرأ سطوره ..

الحــب 

أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه ,,


وأن نكره الشر بكل ألاعيبه وأكاذيبه..


الحــب 

أن تعيش طاهر القلب ,

سليم الروح ,,

لا تجرح قلوب المحبين ,, 

ولا تغدر بالطيبين,,

ولا تتجاهل قلوب الأوفياء المقربين ..



وعش ماتبقى لك من عمُر......

طاهرالقلب 

,,
سليم الروح.. 


ودمتم بود​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عيش بقلب،، وابتسم بقلب،، وسامح بقلب*

تعرف
انا قدام الكلمات دى عجزت عن الكتابه
بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
بس المعانى الصادقه دى اللى انت كاتبها يا وليم
مع الاسف
اصبحت عمله نادره الوجود
علشان كده انا تسمرت مكانى عندما وجدت هذه الكلمات
الناس فعلا مع رتم الحياه السريع
محتاجه الحب
محتاجه الصفاء
محتاجه التعامل القوى بينها و بين ربنا
يا ريت كلماتك دى 
توصل لكل البشر
ربنا يخليك و تكتب لنا كمان و كمان


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عيش بقلب،، وابتسم بقلب،، وسامح بقلب*



> ولكلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب ,
> 
> وتستقر في قلب محب ,
> 
> لهي أفضل من كل هدايا العالم ..


ؤ

كلام رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااؤ
وموضوع حلو اوى
شكراااااااااا ليك
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عيش بقلب،، وابتسم بقلب،، وسامح بقلب*

شكرا نيفين ثروت
على مرورك العطر
وردودك دائمة التشجيع برقتها وعذوبتها
وصدقينى الحب والصفاء مالى الكون
ولكن قسوة الحياة تجعلنا لا نشعر بة
ودمتى بود وصفاء ذهن​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عيش بقلب،، وابتسم بقلب،، وسامح بقلب*

الروعة من روعتك 
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك 
مودتى​


----------



## meraa (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عيش بقلب،، وابتسم بقلب،، وسامح بقلب*

كلمات جميلة اوى  وبجد دى اجمل رسالة لليحب يعيش باقى عمره بمعنى الحب الصادق
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عيش بقلب،، وابتسم بقلب،، وسامح بقلب*

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه عليك يا وليم
تسلم ايدك كلمات رائعه ومعني اسمي للحب الحقيقي
ومثالنا الاعلي فيه هو رب المجد يسوع المسيح الذي احبنا وبذل ذاته عنا
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عيش بقلب،، وابتسم بقلب،، وسامح بقلب*

شكرا ميرا
على مرورك العطر
ونورتينى يا غالية
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عيش بقلب،، وابتسم بقلب،، وسامح بقلب*

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على مرورك العطر
ونورتينى يا غالية
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*

عش بقلب محب , ​

وابتسم بقلب محب ​ 
وسامح بقلب محب ​ 
وحاول أن تعيش الحب بكل معانيه الدافئة ​ 
وبكل بحوره الواسعة ​ 
ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغلق أبوابه ​ 
ولا تستنكر أصحابه​ 
فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس ​ 
وسما فيك الاحساس ​ 
فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب ​ 
ربما كلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب ​ 
وتستقر في قلب محب ​ 
لهي أفضل من كل هدايا العالم ​ 
والإنسان تشعر معه بالصدق ​ 
وتطير معه في رحاب المودة ​ 
لهو أفضل من كل ملايين البشر ​ 

ولحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير لكل من حولك ​ 
لهي لحظة تشفيك من كل أمراض القلق والحسد والوحدة ... ​ 
فالحياة أوسع من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع ​ 
والقلوب أطهر من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة ​ 
والحب أعظم من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن ​ 

الحب ليس بأن نعيش في أحلام الحالمين , وآهات العاشقين ​ 
فهذا ما عرف من الحب إلا قشوره ولم يتغلغل في بحوره أو يقرأ سطوره ​ 

الحب​ 
أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه ​ 

وأن نكره الشر بكل ألاعيبه وأكاذيبه ​ 
الحب​ 
أن تعيش طاهر القلب , سليم الروح ​ 
لا تكسر قلوب المحبين ​ 
ولا تغدر بالطيبين ​ 
ولا تتجاهل قلوب الأوفياء المقربين ​ 
وعش ماتبقى لك من عمُر ​ 
طاهر القلب , سليم الروح ​ 
ودمتم في مجتمع محب و متسامح بإذن الله ​


----------



## candy shop (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*



> فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس
> 
> 
> وسما فيك الاحساس
> ...



كلام جميل اوى

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*



> ربما كلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب
> 
> 
> وتستقر في قلب محب
> ...





موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا كوكومان
تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## monmooon (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*

حقيقي كلامك رائع ربنا يباركك ياريت الناس تعيش بلحب الصافي


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*



candy Shop قال:


> كلام جميل اوى​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا ليك​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك ياكاندى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا كوكومان
> تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك [/center]


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك يانفين 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*



monmooon قال:


> حقيقي كلامك رائع ربنا يباركك ياريت الناس تعيش بلحب الصافي


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك يامون مون نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## sosana (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*



> فالحياة أوسع من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع
> 
> 
> والقلوب أطهر من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة
> ...


ميرسي كتيييييير على الكلام الجميل ده


----------



## حزين (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*

كلام جميل جدا انا بقالى زمن مسمعتهوش


----------



## فيبى 2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*

_موضوع جميلة  اوووى ياكوكو تسلم  ايديك


ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي كتيييييير على الكلام الجميل ده


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووورك يا sosana
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*



حزين قال:


> كلام جميل جدا انا بقالى زمن مسمعتهوش


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووورك يا حزين 
اتمنى تستفيد معانا فى المنتدى وتفدنا بمواضيعك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع جميلة اوووى ياكوكو تسلم ايديك​_
> 
> 
> 
> _ربنا يعوضك_​


مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووورك يا فيبى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*

شكرا كوكومان
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكومان
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووورك ياوليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*

*عش بقلب محب , *​ 



*وابتسم بقلب محب *​


*وسامح بقلب محب *​ 

*وحاول أن تعيش الحب بكل معانيه الدافئة *​ 

*وبكل بحوره الواسعة *​ 

*ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغلق أبوابه *​ 

*ولا تستنكر أصحابه*​ 

*فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس *​ 

*وسما فيك الاحساس *​ 

*فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب *​ 

*ربما كلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب *​ 

*وتستقر في قلب محب *​ 

*لهي أفضل من كل هدايا العالم *​ 

*والإنسان تشعر معه بالصدق *​ 

*وتطير معه في رحاب المودة *​ 

*لهو أفضل من كل ملايين البشر *​ 


*ولحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير لكل من حولك *​ 

*لهي لحظة تشفيك من كل أمراض القلق والحسد والوحدة ... *​ 

*فالحياة أوسع من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع *​ 

*والقلوب أطهر من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة *​ 

*والحب أعظم من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن *​ 


*الحب ليس بأن نعيش في أحلام الحالمين , وآهات العاشقين *​ 

*فهذا ما عرف من الحب إلا قشوره ولم يتغلغل في بحوره أو يقرأ سطوره *​ 


*الحب*​ 

*أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه *​ 


*وأن نكره الشر بكل ألاعيبه وأكاذيبه *​ 

*الحب*​ 

*أن تعيش طاهر القلب , سليم الروح *​ 

*لا تكسر قلوب المحبين *​ 

*ولا تغدر بالطيبين *​ 

*ولا تتجاهل قلوب الأوفياء المقربين *​ 

*وعش ماتبقى لك من عمُر *​ 

*طاهر القلب , سليم الروح *​ 

*ودمتم في مجتمع محب و متسامح بإذن الله *
*شعــــــــــ++++ــــــــــارنـــــا*
*† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى†*​

*




*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*

موضوع رائع وجميل اخى الغالى

تسلم ايديك 

وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## star_bright (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*

موضوع رائع فعلا
كلام حقيقي وصادق
ربنا يباركك


----------



## meraa (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*

*فالحياة أوسع من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع *​ 

*والقلوب أطهر من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة *​ 

*والحب أعظم من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن *​ موضوع جميل ميرسى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*

*الحب


أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه 



وأن نكره الشر بكل ألاعيبه وأكاذيبه 


الحب


أن تعيش طاهر القلب , سليم الروح 


لا تكسر قلوب المحبين 


ولا تغدر بالطيبين 


ولا تتجاهل قلوب الأوفياء المقربين




كلام جميل جداااا



مرسي ليك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*

*رائع ياجوجو بس ايه الحل لو القلب ده مدمر 

بس قادرين نعيش ده ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*



come with me قال:


> *عش بقلب محب , *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*موضوع رائع بجد تسلم ايدكcome with me
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*

*روعة بجد
ميرسى جدا ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*



احلى ديانة قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل اخى الغالى
> 
> تسلم ايديك
> 
> وفى انتظار المزيد


*ميرسى يا سيزار باشا على مرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك واشكرك اكتير على تشجيعك*​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*



star_bright قال:


> موضوع رائع فعلا
> كلام حقيقي وصادق
> ربنا يباركك​


*اشكرك على تعبيرك وتشجيعك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*



meraa قال:


> *فالحياة أوسع من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع *​
> 
> 
> *والقلوب أطهر من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة *​
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك العطر*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*



mikel coco قال:


> *الحب​*
> 
> 
> *أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه *​
> ...


*الاروع مرورك *
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *رائع ياجوجو بس ايه الحل لو القلب ده مدمر ​*
> 
> 
> _*بس قادرين نعيش ده *_​


 اولا ميرسى لمرورك
وثانيا 
اغلب الناس عايش بمثل ها القل اللى بتحك فية (المدمر)
لان العالم كلها مليان مشاكل وشق وتعب وهم
فى كل شيء 
الافضل اننا نتبع  شيء جميل وهو
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبتت العالم
سلم قلبك لربنا
وسيبية هو يعمل فية 
شكرا لمشاركتك الروعة 
ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*



swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع رائع بجد تسلم ايدكcome with me​*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل ومتبعتك الروعة *
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عش بقلب ابتسم بقلب سامح بقلب*



جيلان قال:


> *روعة بجد*
> *ميرسى جدا ربنا يباركك*


 *شكرا لمرورك يا جيلان نورتينى*
*ميرسى لتشجيعك*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*

*عش بقلب محب , 

وابتسم بقلب محب , 

وسامح بقلب محب , 

وحاول أن تعيش الحب بكل معانيه الدافئة 

وبكل بحوره الواسعة 

ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغلق أبوابه , 

ولا تستنكر أصحابه , 

فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس ,

وسما فيك الاحساس 

فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب , 

ولكلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب , 

وتستقر في قلب محب , 

لهي أفضل من كل هدايا العالم 

ولانسان تشعر معه بالصدق 

وتطير معه في رحاب المودة 

لهو أفضل من كل ملايين البشر 

وللحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير لكل من حولك 

لهي لحظة 

تشفيك من كل أمراض القلق والحسد والوحدة ... 

فالحياة أوسع 

من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع والقلوب أطهر 

من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة

والحب أعظم 

من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن 

الحب 

ليس بأن نعيش في أحلام الحالمين , وآهات العاشقين 

فهذا ما عرف من الحب إلا قشوره 

ولم يتغلغل في بحوره أو يقرأ سطوره 

الحب

أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه , 


وأن نكره الشر بكل ألاعيبه وأكاذيبه 


الحب 

أن تعيش طاهر القلب , سليم الروح , 

لا ت(*****)(*****)ر قلوب المحبين , 

ولا تغدر بالطيبين , 

ولا تتجاهل قلوب الأوفياء المقربين 

وعش ماتبقى لك من عمُر 

طاهر القلب , سليم الروح , 


دمــتـم بمجـتـمع مُـحب ومتـسـامـح بـأذن الله ..​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*

موضوع جميل جدا 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*



> ولا تغدر بالطيبين ,
> 
> ولا تتجاهل قلوب الأوفياء المقربين
> 
> ...


 
موضوع رااااااااائع 

وكلماته حلوه اوى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## rana1981 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*

*جد كتاباتك جميلة جدا مشكورة حبيبتي​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*




> عش بقلب محب ,
> 
> وابتسم بقلب محب ,
> 
> ...


​
_موضوع جميل جدا جدا

ربنا يعوضك_​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*

*شكرا" اخت هابى 
على النصائح المفيدة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## viviane tarek (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*

*فعلا" يا هابى
كلماتك رقيقة جدا"
وبتمس القلب جدا"
موضوعك رائع بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع ياباشا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع
> 
> وكلماته حلوه اوى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكاندى​


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*



rana1981 قال:


> *جد كتاباتك جميلة جدا مشكورة حبيبتي​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> ​
> _موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك_​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*



> عش بقلب محب ,
> 
> وابتسم بقلب محب ,
> 
> وسامح بقلب محب ,



*ميرررسى يا قمر على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*

*ما اروع تلك الكلمات*
عش بقلب محب , 

وابتسم بقلب محب , 

وسامح بقلب محب , 

وحاول أن تعيش الحب بكل معانيه الدافئة 
اشكرك كل الشكر على ها الموضوع الجميل
ميرسى اوى يا امنا الغالية
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*



dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا قمر على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عش.....ابتسم.....سامح*



come with me قال:


> *ما اروع تلك الكلمات*
> عش بقلب محب ,
> 
> وابتسم بقلب محب ,
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجوجو​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*عيش بقلب محب*

*

*


*عش بقلب محب *
*وابتسم بقلب محب *​

*وسامح بقلب محب*
*وحاول أن تعيش الحب بكل معانيه الدافئة*
*وبكل بحوره الواسعة*
*ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغلق أبوابه *
*ولا تستنكر أصحابه *​

*فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس *
*وسما فيك الاحساس*
*فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب *
*ولكلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب *
*وتستقر في قلب محب ، انها لأفضل من كل هدايا العالم*​

*ولانسان تشعر معه بالصدق*
*وتطير معه في رحاب المودة*
*فهو أفضل من كل ملايين البشر*​

*وللحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير لكل من حولك*
*تشفيك من كل أمراض القلق والحسد والوحدة*​

*فالحياة أوسع من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع والقلوب أطهر*
*من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة*​


*والحب أعظم من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن*​

*الحب ليس بأن نعيش في أحلام الحالمين*
*و أهات العاشقين **فهذا ما عرف من الحب إلا قشوره*
*ولم يتغلغل في بحوره أو يقرأ سطوره*​

*الحب أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه*
*وأن نكره الشر بكل ألاعيبه وأكاذيب*​

*الحب ان تعيش طاهرالقلب لا تغدر بقلوب الطيبين*
*ولا تتجاهل قلوب الاوفياء المقربين*​

*وعش ما تبقى لك من العمر*
*طاهر القلب سليم الروح*


*منقوووووووووول للامانه*​


----------



## mooony (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*

ولكلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب 
وتستقر في قلب محب ، انها لأفضل من كل هدايا العالم


جميل اوى يا نيفين موضوعك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*

*كلام جميل جدا يا نوووفا

كل مواضيعك النهارده جميله جدا

مرسي ليكي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*

كلمات رااااااااائعه يا نيفين 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## سيزار (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*

كلمات رااااااااائعه يا نيفين 



الف شكر عزيزتى


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*



mooony قال:


> ولكلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب
> وتستقر في قلب محب ، انها لأفضل من كل هدايا العالم
> 
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي يا موني علي مشاركتك
الاجمل مرورك يا جميل
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا يا نوووفا​*
> 
> *كل مواضيعك النهارده جميله جدا*​
> *مرسي ليكي*​
> ...


 

ميرسي يا مايكل
انت الاجمل بتواجدك واشراقك في صفحتي المتوضعه
ودا من بعض ما عندكم
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا نيفين رمزى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


 
ميرسي يا زعيمي علي مشاركتك
ومرورك الاجمل
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*



kokoman قال:


> كلمات رااااااااائعه يا نيفين ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ...


 
الاروع مرورك ومشاركتك وتشجيعك كيرو
نورت يا باشا
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*



سيزار قال:


> كلمات رااااااااائعه يا نيفين
> 
> 
> 
> الف شكر عزيزتى


 

ميرسي يا سيزار 
نورت يا باشا
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*



> الحب ان تعيش طاهرالقلب لا تغدر بقلوب الطيبين
> ولا تتجاهل قلوب الاوفياء المقربين




كلمات راااائعه يا نيفين

تسلم ايدك اختي

شكرااااااا على الموضوع القيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*

_



الحب ان تعيش طاهرالقلب لا تغدر بقلوب الطيبين
ولا تتجاهل قلوب الاوفياء المقربين​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمات جميلة نيفين
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## mina_picasso (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*

*موضوع جميل جداااااا نيفوووووو

مرســـــــــــــــــــي​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*

اشكركم اخواتي علي مشاركتكم الجميله ومروركم العطر
اسعدني تواجدكم
واعتذر علي التاخير في الرد
يسوع يرعاكم​


----------



## happy angel (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*

*ميرسى كتيرر نيفين موضوع راااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*

*كلام جميل جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]..............احب الحياة[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]اقبل على الحياة...و لا تتمعن فيها[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]كي لا تغرق في بحور اضدادها[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]كي تستطيع تذوق مرها قبل حلوها[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]و تستطعم احزانها قبل افراحها[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]وتتقبل هزاءمها قبل انتصاراتها[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]




[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]تبسم للحياة...بكل وجوهها[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]و لا تلتفت الى ماضيك او تتطلع الى مستقبلك[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]بل عش يومك بيومها[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]و استمتع بحاضرك[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]القي بنفسك في بحورها[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]و دع امواجها تغمرك..تضمك...تحتضنك[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]



[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]لنحب الحياة...بكل تناقضاتها....فقد نكون اسعد[/FONT]​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرر نيفين موضوع راااائع جدااا​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

ميرسي يا اجمل هابي انجيل
علي تواجدك الجميل
ومشاركتك الرائعه
يسوع يرعاكي ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك يا امي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*



rana1981 قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا*
> 
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


 

ميرسي يا رانا علي مشاركتك
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: عيش بقلب محب*



grges monir قال:


> [font=times new roman, times, serif]..............احب الحياة[/font]
> 
> [font=times new roman, times, serif]اقبل على الحياة...و لا تتمعن فيها[/font]
> [font=times new roman, times, serif]كي لا تغرق في بحور اضدادها[/font]
> ...


 
ميرسي يا جرجس علي مشاركتك الجميل جدا 

 ومرورك الاجمل 
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (1 أبريل 2009)

*عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*

عش بقلب محب , ​ 



وابتسم بقلب محب ​

وسامح بقلب محب ​ 


وحاول أن تعيش الحب بكل معانيه الدافئة ​ 
وبكل بحوره الواسعة ​ 
ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغلق أبوابه ​ 
ولا تستنكر أصحابه​ 
فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس ​ 
وسما فيك الاحساس ​ 
فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب ​ 
ربما كلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب ​ 
وتستقر في قلب محب ​ 
لهي أفضل من كل هدايا العالم ​ 
والإنسان تشعر معه بالصدق ​ 
وتطير معه في رحاب المودة ​ 
لهو أفضل من كل ملايين البشر ​ 

ولحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير لكل من حولك ​ 
لهي لحظة تشفيك من كل أمراض القلق والحسد والوحدة ... ​ 
فالحياة أوسع من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع ​ 
والقلوب أطهر من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة ​ 
والحب أعظم من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن ​ 

الحب ليس بأن نعيش في أحلام الحالمين , وآهات العاشقين ​ 
فهذا ما عرف من الحب إلا قشوره ولم يتغلغل في بحوره أو يقرأ سطوره ​ 

الحب​ 
أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه ​ 

وأن نكره الشر بكل ألاعيبه وأكاذيبه ​ 
الحب​ 
أن تعيش طاهر القلب , سليم الروح ​ 
لا تكسر قلوب المحبين ​ 
ولا تغدر بالطيبين ​ 
ولا تتجاهل قلوب الأوفياء المقربين ​ 
وعش ماتبقى لك من عمُر ​ 
طاهر القلب , سليم الروح ​ 
ودمتم في مجتمع محب و متسامح بإذن الله ​

كل يوم تحت صليبك كنت بفكر دايما فيك ياربى وأجيلك من
غير خوف زى أبويا عن أسرارى وعن حكاياتى هناك بحكيلك..


ينقل للمرشد الروحي​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*


شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*

*كلام جميل جداا

تسلم ايديكي نيرمين

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عش بقلب .. وابتسم بقلب ..وسامح بقلب*

شكرا جداجدا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميييييييييل 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## soochy (28 مايو 2009)

*عش بقلب محب*

_* عش بقلب محب 
وابتسم بقلب محب 
وسامح بقلب محب
وحاول أن تعيش الحب بكل معانيه الدافئة
وبكل بحوره الواسعة
ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغلق أبوابه 
ولا تستنكر أصحابه 
فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس 
وسما فيك الاحساس
فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب 
وكلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب 
وتستقر في قلب محب ، انها لأفضل من كل هدايا العالم 
ولانسان تشعر معه بالصدق
وتطير معه في رحاب المودة
فهو أفضل من كل ملايين البشر 
ولحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير لكل من حولك
تشفيك من كل أمراض القلق والحسد والوحدة 
فالحياة أوسع من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع والقلوب أطهر
من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة 
والحب أعظم من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن 
الحب ليس بأن نعيش في أحلام الحالمين
و أهات العاشقين فهذا ما عرف من الحب إلا قشوره
ولم يتغلغل في بحوره أو يقرأ سطوره 
الحب أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه
وأن نكره الشر بكل ألاعيبه وأكاذيب 
الحب ان تعيش طاهرالقلب لا تغدر بقلوب الطيبين
ولا تتجاهل قلوب الاوفياء المقربين 
وعش ما تبقى لك من العمر
طاهر القلب سليم الروح
أشكر كل من أبدع وكتب ودون وأنا نقلت عنة *_


----------



## المجدلية (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: عش بقلب محب*

جميل جداااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: عش بقلب محب*


شكرااااااااا على الموضوع  الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: عش بقلب محب*

رااااااااااااااائع 

ميررررسى على الموضوع ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: عش بقلب محب*

*ميرسى كتيرررر كلام رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## soochy (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: عش بقلب محب*

_*المجدلية - كليمو - happy angel - kokoman :*__*

*_
_*اشكركم من أجل محبتكم الكبيرة و اهتمامكم بالقراءة و التعليق و التشجيع الأكثر من رائع الذى لا أستحقه *__*ربنا يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم و يفرح قلوبكم و يستخدمكم لأجل مجد اسمه*_
:big35::36_22_26::36_3_11:


----------



## ماريتا (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: عش بقلب محب*

_موضوع جميل اوووووووووى _
_ميرسى ليك جداااا_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*عيش بقلب وابتسم بقلب وسامح بقلب*

*عيش بقلب وابتسم بقلب وسامح بقلب


حاول أن تعيش الحـب 
بكل معانيه الدافئة,, 

وبكل بحوره الواسعة ..

ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغلق أبوابه , 

ولا تستنكر أصحابه , 

فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس ,

وسما فيك الاحساس ..

فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب ..

ولكلمة حلوة تخرج من لسان محب , 

وتستقر في قلب محب , 

لهي أفضل من كل هدايا العالم ..

ولانسان تشعر معه بالصدق ..

وتطير معه في رحاب المودة ..

لهو أفضل من كل ملايين البشر ..

وللحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير لكل من حولك ,,

لهي لحظة ....


تشفيك من كل أمراض القلق والحسد والوحدة ... 


فالحياة أوسع ..

من أن نضيقها بالهموم والدموع..

والقلوب أطهر 

من أن نلوثها بالكره والضغينة..

الحــب أعظم ..

من أن ندفنه باللوم والعتاب وسوء الظن ..

الحــب 

ليس بأن نعيش في أحلام الحالمين ,,

وآهات العاشقين

فهذا ما عرف من الحب إلا قشوره ,,

ولم يتغلغل في بحوره أو يقرأ سطوره ..

الحــب 

أن نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه وموانئه ,,


وأن نكره الشر بكل ألاعيبه وأكاذيبه..


الحــب 

أن تعيش طاهر القلب ,

سليم الروح ,,

لا تجرح قلوب المحبين ,, 

ولا تغدر بالطيبين,,

ولا تتجاهل قلوب الأوفياء المقربين ..



وعش ماتبقى لك من عمُر......

طاهرالقلب 

,,
سليم الروح..​*


----------



## انريكي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عيش بقلب وابتسم بقلب وسامح بقلب*

وعش ماتبقى لك من عمُر......

طاهرالقلب 

,,
سليم الروح..

اكثر من رائع يا غالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عيش بقلب وابتسم بقلب وسامح بقلب*

*مرورك هو الاروع
ميرسي انريكي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عيش بقلب وابتسم بقلب وسامح بقلب*

جميل يا ميكي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عيش بقلب وابتسم بقلب وسامح بقلب*

كلام اكثر من رااائع
مرسي ليك مايكل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عيش بقلب وابتسم بقلب وسامح بقلب*

*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عيش بقلب وابتسم بقلب وسامح بقلب*

*ميرسي الملكه ع مرورك الجميل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tamav maria (6 مارس 2011)

*القلب المحب*

القلب المحب 
عش بقلب محب 
وابتسم بقلب محب
وسامح بقلب محب و حاول ان تعيش الحب بكل معانيه الدافئة و بكل بحوره الواسعة ولا تضيق رحابه ولا تغلق ابوابه ولا تستنكر اصحابه
فدقيقة واحدة تعيشها وقد صفا قلبك على كل الناس و سما فيك الاحساس فهي دقيقة توزن بالذهب و الكلمة الحلوة تخرج من لسان محب و تستقر في قلب محب 
لهي افضل من كل هدايا العالم و لانسان تشعر معه بالصدق وتطير معه في رحاب المودة لهو افضل من كل ملايين البشر 
و للحظة تحياها روحك تنبض بالخير لكل من حولك لهي لحظة تشفيك من كل امراض القلق و الحسد و الوحدة......
فالحياااة اوسع 
من ان نضيقها بالهموم و الدموع و القلوب اطهر من ان نلوثها بالكره و الضغينة 
و الحب اعظم
امن ان ندفئه باللوم و العتاب و سوء الظن الحبليس بان نعيش في احلام الحالمين واهاات العاشقين فهذا ما عرف من الحب الا قشوره و لم يتغلغل في بحوره او يقرا سطوره الحبان نعيش الخير بكل مدائنه و موانئه و ان نكره الشر بكل الاعيبه و اكاذيبه الحبان تعيش طاهر القلب سليم الروح لاتكسر قلوب المحبين ولا تغدر بالطيبين ولا تتجاهل قلوب الاوفياء و المقربين 
وعش ما تبقى لك من عمر طاهر القلب


----------



## كوك (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: القلب المحب*

*كلام جميل جدا يا نيتااا*

*تسلم ايدك *

*الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: القلب المحب*

فالحياااة اوسع 
من ان نضيقها بالهموم و الدموع و القلوب اطهر من ان نلوثها بالكره و الضغينة 
و الحب اعظم

 جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: القلب المحب*

*كلمات حلوووووووووووووووه
اووووووووووووووووووووووى
تسلم ايدك
ميرسى كتيررررررررررر ع الموضوع الروووووووووووووووعه
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك علطووووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: القلب المحب*


موضوع جميل يا نيتا
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: القلب المحب*

*عش بقلب محب
وابتسم بقلب محب*
*نصيحه جميله لموضوع رائع
شكرا أختى نيتا الرب يباركك*​


----------

